# Ugh!



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

EWWWW!!!! That's because it is sprayed with fats and other tasty stuff to make it so appealing. Kind of like covering all our food in bacon......yum!! (not really I hate bacon!) But for most people even though it is horrible for us it tastes wonderful! lol

It's not gonna kill them to have one meal, though they may have some interesting poop!


----------

